# puff male!



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Hope this image turns out ok! bit slow on the old pc you see! still got black an white tv at home!:lol:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

What a little stunner! :no1:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Stunning but evil little beasts.

I came across many of these back in Swaziland. Biggest eviliest snakes going, they wont move for you their prepared to take you on to stay in their hot spot


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

another pic" little bigger thow! hope you like!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice red colouration! Bitis have to be my favourite genus


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

This is the larger female! just as willing to please!


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Another of the female!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow the patterning on that is mesmerizing, stunning snake dude : victory:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*wow*

wow, i just love this species its fantastic and one of my faves always.

very beautiful patternation in these!! 

:no1:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful snake, love the patterns & colours


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice looking snake mate.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Puffy's are my FAVE snake!!
xXx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what locale are they? My female is the spitting image of your female, shes Lake Nakuru Kenya locale apparently


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

This is my pair of Lake Nakuru Puff adders. These are old pics now, I'm hoping to breed them later this/next year.

Female.

















Male.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

SiUK said:


> what locale are they? My female is the spitting image of your female, shes Lake Nakuru Kenya locale apparently


Same then buddy!:thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice looking snake :thumb:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Si, they were mine mate.
They're looking good Johnny, still just as psychotic I bet


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Hey Si, they were mine mate.
> They're looking good Johnny, still just as psychotic I bet


Yah eaven worse" mate!! Think i bring the Best out in them mate!:whip:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Western Cape peninsula puff


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Hey Si, they were mine mate.
> They're looking good Johnny, still just as psychotic I bet


that will be why they look like mine then Al :lol2:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome snakes!


----------

